# Kage Plow System Opinion



## Collinswinterservices (Sep 24, 2020)

Hey Guys,
I’m Debating spending the big bucks on a Kage system for my CAT 906.
What are some opinions on it?

I purchased a Snow Wolf with reversible wings for my skid steer a couple years ago. My operator found little benefit with the back drag feature and uses it as an $8,000 pusher plow. You also need to turn the plow all the way in one direction in order to turn the wings.

Ive seen more of the Kage around.

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We used a Kage for a year...


----------



## Collinswinterservices (Sep 24, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We used a Kage for a year...


Any feedback?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Collinswinterservices said:


> Any feedback?


Well....there's a reason we only used it for a year.

As everyone says...when you need the pusher attachment, it is on the other side of the account.

HLA SnoWing or MetalPless PlowMaxx is the way to go...price is higher, cost is less and efficiency is far greater than a Kage.


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

I would recommend looking at a metal pless or hla


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

As Mark and mnlawns said.......


----------



## Bonner (Nov 5, 2015)

I've got a 12ft Snowfire one on a bi-directional 9030 and works great for my application. I'm in high mountain roads in the west (improved skidder roads) and it works for what I need. This is my 2nd year with it and so far its holding up well. I mainly use it to bulldoze "push out areas" or break down berms on road sides following my V-Plow trucks. Also works great as a standalone plow as well for normal road work. All this may not relate to you as I'm working gravel or dirt roads and not parking lots on flat ground. I do like the ability and flexibly so far as to leap frog my pusher box with me, even though sometimes its a pain to run back and get it but that's a small price for having one piece to do multiple job details.
So far so good.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have the Kage now. It’s a 10’ I used to run a 13’ artic but it was too much for the skid so I got the Kage cause it was in stock and needed a pusher after I sold the artic. The Angle feature is nice and has some Benefits but I would trade it for a 10’ artic sectional in a heartbeat.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

BRL1 said:


> I have the Kage now. It's a 10' I used to run a 13' artic but it was too much for the skid so I got the Kage cause it was in stock and needed a pusher after I sold the artic. The Angle feature is nice and has some Benefits but I would trade it for a 10' artic sectional in a heartbeat.


ive got a 10 footer that i would trade for that kage. been looking for one for our townhomes


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

R&R Yard Design said:


> ive got a 10 footer that i would trade for that kage. been looking for one for our townhomes


 Dm me and Send me your phone number I'll text you.


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

We have used Kages for several years on our skids. They work great. The plastic skids seem expensive to replace, and we have had some issues with the couplers no relieving pressure making it difficult to hook back up. Other than that they work great for our applications. Lots of different size commercial parking lots and some residential driveways.


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

i have 2 snow wolf quattro plows, never ran a kage but from what ive heard it is slightly annoying to have to chase your push boxes around compared to the quattro plows.


----------



## Collinswinterservices (Sep 24, 2020)

I wound up with an HLA snow wing. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Collinswinterservices said:


> I wound up with an HLA snow wing. Thanks for the advice guys


Better choice than a Kage...you'll love the productivity.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

fwiw, I looked into the snowwolf Quattro, Kate system, HLA, and metal pless options couple yrs ago for one of the skids. I was surprised to find the HLA & metal pless weren’t much different in price, to a comparable sized Quattro (this included the +/-$600 flex plate option on the Quattro). Kage needs to come up with something, or they will lose a lot of market share in the next few yrs.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Is there anything left to come up with?? Maybe wear items that never wear or lighter stronger materials.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

WIPensFan said:


> Is there anything left to come up with?? Maybe wear items that never wear or lighter stronger materials.


i guess I was implying Kage needs to come out with a wing plow of some kind


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> i guess I was implying Kage needs to come out with a wing plow of some kind


Yes I agreed. Should have been clearer. I was trying to say MP pretty much gives you every possible thing you would need, and it will be hard for Kage or Snow Wolf to come up with anything better or with a certain feature that hasn't been thought of. At least I can't think of anything else.Thumbs Up


----------



## Collinswinterservices (Sep 24, 2020)

plow4beer said:


> fwiw, I looked into the snowwolf Quattro, Kate system, HLA, and metal pless options couple yrs ago for one of the skids. I was surprised to find the HLA & metal pless weren't much different in price, to a comparable sized Quattro (this included the +/-$600 flex plate option on the Quattro). Kage needs to come up with something, or they will lose a lot of market share in the next few yrs.


I own a snow wolf quattro for my skid. the problem with them is there Is no selector switch to change between the wings and angle the plow. So if you need to reverse the wings you turn the plow all the way left and then the wings will move. To bring the wings back forward you angle the plow all the way right and the wings come back forward. It's too slow switching back and forth.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Interesting quote from the BookofFaces...Then again, maybe this guy is from Dakota Lawn and Landscape and just doesn't know how to plow.

_One of the sites we take care of shares a driveway and one parking lot with a neighboring building. We have a Cat 980, John Deere back hoe, 2 skids, and 4 trucks at this site. We will be there from the first flake. Then like 20 hours later the neighboring building shows up with their 1 metal pless and runs circles around us. It's truly amazing to see one of these in action_

Obviously a bit of exaggeration, but the point remains the same. A hydraulic wing plow is far more efficient than a box plow or Kage or SnowWolf.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting quote from the BookofFaces...Then again, maybe this guy is from Dakota Lawn and Landscape and just doesn't know how to plow.
> 
> _One of the sites we take care of shares a driveway and one parking lot with a neighboring building. We have a Cat 980, John Deere back hoe, 2 skids, and 4 trucks at this site. We will be there from the first flake. Then like 20 hours later the neighboring building shows up with their 1 metal pless and runs circles around us. It's truly amazing to see one of these in action_
> 
> Obviously a bit of exaggeration, but the point remains the same. A hydraulic wing plow is far more efficient than a box plow or Kage or SnowWolf.


Video or I call BS!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Video or I call BS!


SKWBE


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> SKWBE


?? I don't speak capital letters…


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> ?? I don't speak capital letters…


skwbe


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> skwbe


Still no…


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Still no…


skwbe


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting quote from the BookofFaces...Then again, maybe this guy is from Dakota Lawn and Landscape and just doesn't know how to plow.
> 
> _One of the sites we take care of shares a driveway and one parking lot with a neighboring building. We have a Cat 980, John Deere back hoe, 2 skids, and 4 trucks at this site. We will be there from the first flake. Then like 20 hours later the neighboring building shows up with their 1 metal pless and runs circles around us. It's truly amazing to see one of these in action_
> 
> Obviously a bit of exaggeration, but the point remains the same. A hydraulic wing plow is far more efficient than a box plow or Kage or SnowWolf.


So what's your thoughts on wing plows? I'm not sure ive heard them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> So what's your thoughts on wing plows? I'm not sure ive heard them.


Use the search function fella!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Obviously a bit of exaggeration, but the point remains the same. A hydraulic wing plow is far more efficient than a box plow or Kage or SnowWolf.


If the wings on the SnowWolf could be operated independantly it would be a HUGE improvement.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

WIPensFan said:


> Video or I call BS!


Go ahead call them


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> skwbe


I can't see that


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> I can't see that


Can you ZOOM up on it or do you need a instructional video


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Can you ZOOM up on it or do you need a instructional video


Such a stupid question. :terribletowel:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Such a stupid question. :terribletowel:


Stupid is what stupid duz..... according to mama


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Mama never plowed snow for more than 24 hours straight


----------

